
Survey HN: Preferred Retro Open-Source/open-core PC AT/XT - burntrelish1273
Prefer:<p>-2. Real CPU + FPGA glue<p>-1. Complete FPGA solution<p>CPU<p>0. 80186 + 80187<p>1. 286 + 287<p>2. 386DX + 387<p>3. 486DX4 (w&#x2F; 1 MiB WB L2)<p>Video<p>4. CGA<p>5. EGA<p>6. VGA<p>7. One of the SVGAs (ie ET4000AX, TMS34020 or S3 P86C928)<p>Sound<p>8. GUS<p>9. Adlib<p>10. SB Pro<p>11. MT-32<p>RAM<p>12. 640 KiB<p>13. 1 MiB<p>14. 16 MiB<p>Storage<p>15. Actual PATA&#x2F;SATA&#x2F;FDD<p>16. SD card<p>17. Integrated Flash say 2 GiB<p>Expansion<p>18. None<p>19. ISA 8&#x2F;16 dongles<p>And a &quot;Turbo&quot; button, PS&#x2F;2&#x2F;AT&#x2F;USB HID keyboard connectors, VGA&#x2F;EGA&#x2F;HDMI, DB15 gameport obviously.
======
jdabney
-2, 3, 6, 10, 14, 16, 19

------
PaulHoule
-1,3,7,10,14,16,18

